# Journeyman Test - Oregon



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

Not sure if this is the appropriate sub-forum, but it's got to be close enough...

Moving to Oregon from California, wondering what to expect from the state exam. I've heard it's pretty rough. I took the "updated" CA test this year and passed pretty easily. What makes OR more difficult? And what's the deal with the "specialty code"? Should I buy one of those books to study or is it straightforward NEC+ type stuff? Any advice is appreciated, thanks in advance.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

southvalleysparky said:


> Not sure if this is the appropriate sub-forum, but it's got to be close enough...
> 
> Moving to Oregon from California, wondering what to expect from the state exam. I've heard it's pretty rough. I took the "updated" CA test this year and passed pretty easily. What makes OR more difficult? And what's the deal with the "specialty code"? Should I buy one of those books to study or is it straightforward NEC+ type stuff? Any advice is appreciated, thanks in advance.


Study hard and you should do well.

Some of the other Oregon guys here will know good luck:thumbsup:


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks. I am holding out hope that there is someone here who has taken both. Hopefully he/she responds before October 11!


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

Still an apprentice, so no personal experience, but my understanding is that the test is somewhat difficult but not ridiculously difficult. If you know your 2008 NEC you should be fine. I haven't met too many jw's who had to take it more than once. Here's a link to the Oregon specialty code:
http://www.cbs.state.or.us/bcd/programs/online_codes.html


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

Thanks. Do you know what is provided at test time? Here you're allowed to bring a pencil and are provided a calculator and code book. Oregon website seems to say you're allowed to bring any number of books, including an Ugly's??? Odd.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

You can bring any published code related book. Not sure of the time limit. 2-3 hours I think. I want to say 60 questions? Hopefully someone who's actually taken it will drop in and correct me.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

southvalleysparky said:


> Not sure if this is the appropriate sub-forum, but it's got to be close enough...
> 
> Moving to Oregon from California, wondering what to expect from the state exam. I've heard it's pretty rough. I took the "updated" CA test this year and passed pretty easily. What makes OR more difficult? And what's the deal with the "specialty code"? Should I buy one of those books to study or is it straightforward NEC+ type stuff? Any advice is appreciated, thanks in advance.


Better study up. A Burger King application is tougher than the California General Electrician's exam. :laughing:


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

I've heard it's pretty easy, but I've also heard that the last two years or so the failure rate has doubled. Since it was rearranged it has gotten tougher. Either way, I'm very confident in my chances. I'm just looking for specifics I should note. Thanks for contributing nothing though, much appreciated.


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

No takers? Well then I will correct myself. Oregon has adopted the 2011 nec.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

southvalleysparky said:


> Not sure if this is the appropriate sub-forum, but it's got to be close enough...
> 
> Moving to Oregon from California, wondering what to expect from the state exam. I've heard it's pretty rough. I took the "updated" CA test this year and passed pretty easily. What makes OR more difficult? And what's the deal with the "specialty code"? Should I buy one of those books to study or is it straightforward NEC+ type stuff? Any advice is appreciated, thanks in advance.


Here is the link for every bit of information you'll ever need about the Oregon General Journeyman license:

http://licenseinfo.oregon.gov/?fuseaction=license_icon&link_item_id=1678

Generally you will need to prove your completion of an apprenticeship/training program satisfactory to the State of Oregon. Read the info at the above link, or call the Building Codes Division Licensing Department to figure out exactly how what kind of documents you will need.

The test is based on the Oregon Electrical Specialty Code, which consists of the NEC (currently the 2011 edition) with amendments, which are summarized in Table 1-E, located here:

http://www.cbs.state.or.us/bcd/rules/305_Table_1-E.pdf

It consists of mostly code questions, but will also have some minor circuit calculations (size a motor branch circuit breaker, overloads, and conductors, for example), and some questions regarding general electrical theory. It is a handwritten test and is actually reviewed by a real, live human being at the Licensing department in Salem. Some of the questions may be intentionally ambiguous so make sure you pay attention.


----------



## mr hands (Sep 15, 2013)

And you are coming here why????????????????????


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

mr hands said:


> And you are coming here why????????????????????


Coming home, I'm no transplant. Moved south chasing a girl, got her, dragging her back home like the caveman I am.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

southvalleysparky said:


> Coming home, I'm no transplant. Moved south chasing a girl, got her, dragging her back home like the caveman I am.


She's gonna hate it here.


----------



## southvalleysparky (Jul 25, 2013)

erics37 said:


> She's gonna hate it here.


She's not super used to the rain yet, but loves everything else. Moving from Fresno to Hillsboro is about as close to a 180 degree change as you could get. Lol


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

If you know the NEC you'll do fine. I had a few other random questions tossed in as well, but even if you miss some of them, you'll do fine as long as you get the code questions.


----------



## Mando2014 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Oregon test*

Cow when did you take the test??


----------



## quadslootxx (Aug 4, 2013)

Just passing thru....How did you do on the state exam?Was it as hard you expected ?


----------



## deisele86 (Oct 19, 2018)

I'm going in to take my test in 1 hour. wish me luck


----------

